# finally got a nice one!!!!!



## walkerdogman85 (Oct 22, 2011)

got a late start last night but it turned out to be a good night with my brother in law catching a 3 pounder and an 8.5 pounder and i caught my biggest fish at 35.9 pounds not sure male or female





















well worth the wait!!!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Way to go, Congrats thats a great river fish!


----------



## Desode (Apr 3, 2009)

Great Fish,, Congrats ! I take it where your fishing they haven't gone on spawn just yet ?


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Big cat! Nice fish man. What'd u get her on?


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice fish! Looks like a good night on the river! Congrats on getting it done! Thanks for sharing and keep it up!


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Oct 22, 2011)

i caught it on a big bluegill and i am not sure if they are spawning cause the last week has been slow


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Good catch bro! I'll be back soon to show you how it's done...hopefully you don't fall in the river head first this time bearrous.


----------



## lennyzrx (Dec 31, 2011)

nice fish! I'll be off work till july so I'll get in a few southern road trips

I have'nt had good luck on my local channel cats. tried feeder goldfish, livers,crawlers,cut gill. in some farm ponds that have 12-15lb channels in them. nada,nothin yet. small bass and crappie on the goldfish

I'll do an all nighter this weekend and hope for better luck!


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Oct 22, 2011)

I went last nice same stretch of river had one run and never hooked it going tonight so hopefully alot better tonight


----------



## lennyzrx (Dec 31, 2011)

walkerdogman85 said:


> I went last nice same stretch of river had one run and never hooked it going tonight so hopefully alot better tonight


good luck. 

I'll go bust some groundhogs this evening. beans are short so it's shootin time too!


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

Simply incredible. What a night you had dude.


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Oct 22, 2011)

Nothing last night but a snapping turtle and a saucer while catching bait but I wasn't at my honey hole lol I am going tonight with my dad at his place on the river


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

In a couple weeks (July 1) you could keep that turtle, and make some really good soup! What do you mean by "saucer"? I assume it's not what you put a tea cup on or extra-terrestrial life


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Oct 22, 2011)

i meant sauger i posted that from my cell phone and auto correction fixed that for me


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

Lol, happens to the best of us


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

Congrats!!!! Great fish you have there. Now I hope you get on even bigger.


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Oct 22, 2011)

Me too I haven't made it out since last Thursday but hopefully here soon


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

Nice fish man. Looks like some are coming out off the nest. The big one looks like a male!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

